# Can I "sync" only in one direction?  Please!



## TexasPilot (Oct 5, 2015)

Every time I create a new collection LR (on the desktop) starts immediately sending it to my LR-mobile on my iPad.   It sems that my available storage on the Ipad is getting devoured.   All I want to do with LR-mobile is this:

1.  Transfer photos from my Nikon Cameras to my Ipad (which I can easily do with the Nikon app.
2.  Sync them - in one direction only - back to LR on my desktop.

Any and all advice will be much appreciated.

Ed
San Antonio, TX


----------



## Johan Elzenga (Oct 5, 2015)

When you create a new collection, the dialog also contains a checkbox to sync it with Lightroom Mobile. Perhaps it's an idea to uncheck that box...


----------



## TexasPilot (Oct 5, 2015)

Ah, a blinding flash of the obvious.  It would seem to be an idea to do that.  It is clear that I simply failed to pat attention to detail.

Now, the second part of the question.  If I create a collection in LR-mobile will it "sync" back to LR desktop?

Thanks


----------



## Johan Elzenga (Oct 5, 2015)

Yes, it will.


----------



## msmack (Dec 21, 2015)

Never have used LR Mobile.  What I want to do while traveling is transfer images from my camera card to LR on very small laptop, keyword them, and then sync them back to LR on my desktop. Also, I will make a copy of the keyworded images to an external hard drive. I will then remove them from small laptop hard drive daily, as it has very little storage space.  My goal, while traveling is to end up with two devices that have my images.  One, my desktop at home and one external hard drive that I am carrying with me.

Can this be done and how??


----------



## Johan Elzenga (Dec 21, 2015)

msmack said:


> Never have used LR Mobile.  What I want to do while traveling is transfer images from my camera card to LR on very small laptop, keyword them, and then sync them back to LR on my desktop. Also, I will make a copy of the keyworded images to an external hard drive. I will then remove them from small laptop hard drive daily, as it has very little storage space.  My goal, while traveling is to end up with two devices that have my images.  One, my desktop at home and one external hard drive that I am carrying with me.
> 
> Can this be done and how??



If that small laptop can run Lightroom (desktop, not mobile): yes.


----------



## msmack (Dec 22, 2015)

JohanElzenga said:


> If that small laptop can run Lightroom (desktop, not mobile): yes.



The small laptop  can run L/R.  What is best way to handle sync option.  I think, on the small laptop, when travelling,  I put in a collection and then sync.   Does the collection automatically show up on my desktop at home?

Merrill


----------



## Johan Elzenga (Dec 22, 2015)

msmack said:


> The small laptop  can run L/R.  What is best way to handle sync option.  I think, on the small laptop, when travelling,  I put in a collection and then sync.   Does the collection automatically show up on my desktop at home?



No, there is no synching between two desktop versions and you can only sync one catalog with Lr Mobile, so that's not the way to go. What you should do is create a new catalog on the laptop and work with that while you are on the road. Then when you get home, you import that catalog into the main catalog on your desktop. You can do that directly if you know what you're doing, but for safety and practical reasons it's often better to start LR on the laptop, select all images and then choose 'Export as catalog'. Check the option to include the images and the previews and select the external disk as destination. After that is finished you'll have a catalog folder on the external disk that also included the original images. You can import this catalog into the main catalog of the desktop machine (menu 'Import from Another Catalog') and let Lightroom move the original images to the desired location.


----------

